# Barcelona?



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I already PM'd whafe.

I will be in barcelona in the spring and am trying to see if I can swing a ride. I would need to rent a bike and ride to the trail (I won't have a car, metro only).

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vsense (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Austin,

I'm from Mallorca-Spain. If you would like to ride with someone from Barcelona it could be easy if you use an spanish forum. For example http://www.foromtb.com. Even if you don't speak spanish, I'm shure that someone will understand you...

If you want to use a GPS route in Barcelona, visit http://www.wikiloc.com

Bye!


----------



## ewan (Jan 8, 2006)

Renting a decent bike might not be too easy (check out Probike on Calle Viladomat) but we've got miles of sweet singletrack in Collserola park right behind the city, about 15 minutes from downtown by train (not metro). We've also got three state parks (Garraf, Montseny, Montnegre) all within an hour's train (or longer XC) ride, all with completely legal single and double track bombers. Barcelona and Catalunya are great places to ride and have a large and thriving MTB culture. My recommendation is bring your own bike, it'll be worth it.


----------

